# Feral Hogs in west Ga??



## LT6767 (Jan 1, 2019)

Just curious if anyone has ever seen any roaming around. I personally haven't seen any sign of them nor do I want to....


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes sir their there.


----------



## LT6767 (Jan 1, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> Yes sir their there.




Where were those pics taken?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Quitman county.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

What county you in?


----------



## Ruger roo (Jan 1, 2019)

Fort benning has them not in the quantities of past years but their out there.


----------



## LT6767 (Jan 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What county you in?


Carroll county... west side of the county


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

LT6767 said:


> Carroll county... west side of the county



This part of the state (west central ga) there are hogs in pockets but they're not common like in south ga

Have seen a few local to me because a guy introduced them about 10-15 years ago but they haven't taken over. Next door neighbor did shoot one behind my house this year though


----------



## JDBrown (Jan 1, 2019)

A man I know killed a large boar hog in Paulding County last week, not far from the WMA. He said there were a couple more with it.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jan 1, 2019)

Don’t know what you consider West Ga, but in West Early County on Chattahoochee River, on Alabama line, there are lots of hogs.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

I think he's primarily taking about west central ga


----------



## LT6767 (Jan 1, 2019)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Don’t know what you consider West Ga, but in West Early County on Chattahoochee River, on Alabama line, there are lots of hogs.


I-20 corridor and south of I-20.....


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This part of the state (west central ga) there are hogs in pockets but they're not common like in south ga
> 
> Have seen a few local to me because a guy introduced them about 10-15 years ago but they haven't taken over. Next door neighbor did shoot one behind my house this year though


Yup, they're close to my lease but I don't think they will make it to me because of the creek routes. They killed some behind (the son of lady I lease from) house that are coming off of the (trucking fellas) farm.

Couple of years ago there was two dead ones on the side of the road in that area. Not sure if they were dumped or hit by cars.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 3, 2019)

I had what I think was a lost pot belly a few years ago, Havent seen it in the last 2 years. In Coweta.


----------



## paleodawg (Jan 3, 2019)

We have some in Coweta County. Reliable reports of many in Line Creek area (Fayette line on east side of county. My daughter, her friend and friend's mother were chased out of woods by three big ones with tusks near Sargent off the Carrollton Hwy. This weekend I hope to investigate in force.


----------



## paleodawg (Jan 3, 2019)

Just spoke with my daughter's friend's mother. She told me that hogs trapped her in her car on the same property 5 months ago. Battery was dead. She had to be rescued by her nephew. This area is less than 300 acres and surrounded on three sides by subdivisions. I don't know much about pigs but it seems to me they would need more land than that.


----------



## LT6767 (Jan 5, 2019)

paleodawg said:


> We have some in Coweta County. Reliable reports of many in Line Creek area (Fayette line on east side of county. My daughter, her friend and friend's mother were chased out of woods by three big ones with tusks near Sargent off the Carrollton Hwy. This weekend I hope to investigate in force.


And that is why I always carry at least a 357 revolver in the woods loaded with a 158gr jacketed flat point....


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 5, 2019)

Sent to me about an hour ago from my neighbors trail cam. On the creek between my property and his. I’m central west GA. Hard to tell, but looks like another pig facing the camera on right of the tree toward top right of pic.


----------



## Professor (Jan 12, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Sent to me about an hour ago from my neighbors trail cam. On the creek between my property and his. I’m central west GA. Hard to tell, but looks like another pig facing the camera on right of the tree toward top right of pic.
> 
> View attachment 955096


where was that picture taken?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

They are on Talbot county heading north.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 13, 2020)

JDBrown said:


> A man I know killed a large boar hog in Paulding County last week, not far from the WMA. He said there were a couple more with it.


I've taken a couple....a bore and a sow. Both from Paulding county 2018-19 season


----------



## Professor (Jan 13, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> They are on Talbot county heading north.


Thanks


----------



## Professor (Jan 13, 2020)

Well they are definitely in the New River drainage on the Coweta/Heard line. Found lots of sign including scat and heard grunting twice yesterday. This really caught me by surprise. Anyone know how long they have been there?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 13, 2020)

paleodawg said:


> Just spoke with my daughter's friend's mother. She told me that hogs trapped her in her car on the same property 5 months ago. Battery was dead. She had to be rescued by her nephew. This area is less than 300 acres and surrounded on three sides by subdivisions. I don't know much about pigs but it seems to me they would need more land than that.


Y'all got attack hawgs down there ? Never heard of such unless cornered up or hurt


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 13, 2020)

Professor said:


> Well they are definitely in the New River drainage on the Coweta/Heard line. Found lots of sign including scat and heard grunting twice yesterday. This really caught me by surprise. Anyone know how long they have been there?


I've heard they were there but I've hunted a lot of it and never seen any sign. I have found some sign on some other property that was in troup county though.  I do know that at one time along the chattahoochee in douglas county we had a fairly good size population of them.  The county had a permit draw you could apply for to hunt them. Would only make sense they would travel that far.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 8, 2020)

Had a few on my lease in Whitesburg a few years ago. Had them on camera for about 2 weeks and they moved on. Nothing since then. 
I killed a nice sized sow in the West Ga area back in May of 2019.


----------

